# Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion



## hempsmoker (21. Mai 2012)

*Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Die bisher wohl recht unbekannte Firma "Leap Motion" hat eine sehr interessante und scheinbar einfache neue Möglichkeit geschaffen, seinen PC zu bedienen: "The Leap". 

Hierbei handelt es sich um ein kleines Peripheriegerät (nicht viel größer als ein gängiger iPod/Flash-Drive), dass per USB an den PC angeschlossen und vor dem Bildschirm platziert wird. Mit Hilfe dieses kleinen Tools lässt sich der PC von grundauf per "Hand" steuern. Ein Eingabegeräte wie die Maus wird somit überflüssig - so zumindest der Hersteller. Statt vieler Worte lasse ich lieber mal das Video sprechen, die ersten Szenen sehen wirklich fantastisch aus. 

Jeder der Minority Report oder Iron Man gesehen hat, wünscht sich wahrscheinlich schon lange eine Möglichkeit den PC in dieser Art und Weise zu bedienen. 

Introducing the Leap - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d6KuiuteIA

Derzeit kann man das kleine Gerät schon vorbestellen, aber wohl leider noch nicht außerhalb der USA. Dies soll aber bald folgen. Kosten soll das interessante Schmuckstück "nur" 70,- $.

Hier noch der Internetauftritt der Firma:

https://live.leapmotion.com/


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Guck auf Kinect und auf seinen Preis : Umad KINECT?


----------



## MG42 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Wenn das Ding hier für 40€ kommt, würd ich mir das Zulegen, das Kinect ist viel zu teuer, und das ist auf den ersten Blick die elegantere Lösung, da keine Kameras zum Einsatz kommen, und ich nich meinen ganzen Körper in 1,8m Entfernung (oder wasweiß ich kA) benutzen muss, sondern nur die Hände, in gemütlicher Entfernung direkt vor dem Bildschirm. Auf der Seite lässt sich leider nicht genügend Informationen finden, aber es sieht etwas Wireless (Bluetooth) aus; Da steht auch nichts außer Marketing Geblubber.
Also, ich würde da noch nen (Micro-) USB an dem Ding erwarten, einen langlebigen Akku und natürlich darf es kein Fake sein. Deshalb ein bißchen abwarten.

Edit: Den Fließtext kann doch keine Mensch lesen, ne Tabelle statt diesen Faq wär doch übersichtlicher gewesen.
Naja, zum Zeichnen kann das ne gute Alternative sein, bzw. wer hat schon mal mit Maus "Frei-Hand"  sofort sein gelassen. Die Maus wird es mir nicht ersetzen, scheint allerdings eine prima Ergänzung zu sein, und bevor ich mir das Zulege warte ich ein paar Tests ab. Außerdem ist das Teil (zurzeit) nur in den USA bestellbar, bzw muss halt über Umwege hierher gelangen; wenns ein Rohrkrepierer wird, dann werden wir es hier wohl überhaupt nicht Ausprobieren können.


----------



## streega (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Absolut genial ... sicherlich nicht für jede Anwendung das Optimum (z.B. Strategiespiele) , aber mit ein wenig Übung sicherlich in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## XT1024 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Und wieder etwas aus der Kategorie: Spielzeug für Leute, die so etwas brauchen?
"Tatsch Quatsch" wird aber auch immer versucht als Zukunft zu verkaufen.

Ich brauche so etwas nicht aber ich würde es doch ausprobieren.
Einfach nur um zu sehen ob es  oder nur  ist.


----------



## butter_milch (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Wer glaubt Spaß daran zu haben, stundenlang mit den Händen und Armen herumzufuchteln hat das bestimmt noch nicht probiert 

Aktuell ist die Eingabe durch Maus und Tastatur / Controller die bequemste Lösung und wird wahrscheinlich nur durch Eingaben per Augen oder Gedanken abgelöst. Motion-Controller à la Minority Report werden auf Ewig exoten bleiben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Interessant ist das schon, allerdings warte ich drauf, dass ich meine (Holo-) Dokumente zusammenknüllen und in einen virtuellen Papierkorb knallen kann!

Für kreative Berufe oder Modellierungen ist das sicher eine nette Sache!


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Die Steuerung sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus und könnte eine brauchbare Ergänzung darstellen, aber wenn ich mur vorstellen muss, mindestens 8 Stunden am Stück herumzufuchteln will ich doch lieber bei der komfortablen Maus bleiben. Ersetzt wird also schon mal nichts.
Es kann aber beispielweise interessant sein, um Hotkeys zu ersetzen und man meistens mit der Maus arbeiten muss. Oder um sich in 3D Umgebungen wie in CAD oder Modellierung zu bewegen.

@Hansvonwurst: Ich bin mir sicher es gibt auch ein SDK dafür. Dann kannst du dir die passenden Plugins inkl Animation schreiben


----------



## TempestX1 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

/edit


----------



## OdlG (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Das wird aber bestimmt auch mal für Windows kommen. Sieht außerordentlich intuitiv aus und sie haben bereits sehr viel spannendes Material gezeigt. Das könnte tatsächlich was werden  Nur beim Texteschreiben bin ich mal gespannt. Die Schrifterkennung auf meinem Thinkpad ist zwar gut, aber nicht perfekt


----------



## klaerchen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Sieht eher wie eine "berührlose" Tipschirm-Alternative aus, à la Minority Report

Aber mal im Ernst: Sehr hand- und schultergelenk-freundlich kann diese Art des Bedienes nicht sein. Ähnlich wie ein PC-Bildschirm mit Berührfunktion.


----------



## Rizoma (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Mich haut das teil nicht vom Hocker ich stelle mir das arbeiten und das zocken mit dem teil recht ermüdend vor wenn man mit den armen längere zeit vor dem Bildschirm herumfuchtelt wie im Video.


----------



## ULKi22 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Ich denke sowas dürfte bei Präsentationen recht nützlich sein ?

Aber mir gefällt es sehr gut, auch wenn ich persönlich nichts damit anfangen könnte, da bleibe ich doch lieber mei der alt bewährten Maus-Tastatur-Kombo


----------



## LordRevan1991 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Als allererstes hab ich mich gefragt, wie das wohl funktionnieren mag - der Benutzer trägt ja überhaupt nichts an den Händen, wie erkennt das Gerät denn die Hand und ihre Bewegungen?

Scheint das selbe wie ein Touchscreen zu sein, aber ohne dessen Nachteile (neuen und teuren Monitor anschaffen müssen; Fingerspuren auf dem Bildschirm). Kann aber nur als Ergänzung zu Maus und Tastatur funktionnieren, Hände und Arme in dieser Höhe zu halten wird auf Dauer anstrengend. Davon abgesehen, dass ich nicht sehe wie man damit vernünftig Texte schreiben kann...


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Ich glaube in der Zukunft werden die Eingabegeräte total wegfallen und die PC's werden direkt von unseren Gedanken gesteuert.
Wer jetzt denkt na klar, so ein Scheiss soll sich mal dieses Video anschauen - es ist bereits heute möglich (ein Chip ist im Hirn eingesetzt worden).

Einmal steuert eine Frau einen Roboterarm per "Hirn". Weiter hinten im Video ein Querschnittsgelähmter der mittels Gedanken die Maus steuern kann und so seine E-Mails abruft.

Paralyzed woman moves robot with her mind. [VIDEO]

Früher oder später haben wir wohl eh einen Chip im Hirn zur Identifikation, Bekämpfung von Verbrechen oder einfach um eine riesige "Cloud" zu schaffen - Facebook wird spätestens dann wohl überflüssig 



> Als allererstes hab ich mich gefragt, wie das wohl funktionnieren mag - der Benutzer trägt ja überhaupt nichts an den Händen, wie erkennt das Gerät denn die Hand und ihre Bewegungen?
> 
> Scheint das selbe wie ein Touchscreen zu sein, aber ohne dessen Nachteile (neuen und teuren Monitor anschaffen müssen; Fingerspuren auf dem Bildschirm). Kann aber nur als Ergänzung zu Maus und Tastatur funktionnieren, Hände und Arme in dieser Höhe zu halten wird auf Dauer anstrengend. Davon abgesehen, dass ich nicht sehe wie man damit vernünftig Texte schreiben kann... ​


 
Moderne Digicams verfolgen auch ein Objekt, welches fokussiert worden ist, ähnlich wird es wohl hier auch ablaufen. 
z.B. haben Cams ja auch Gesichtserkennung, hier nehme ich an dasselbe mit Händen?!




OdlG schrieb:


> Das wird aber bestimmt auch mal für Windows kommen. Sieht außerordentlich intuitiv aus und sie haben bereits sehr viel spannendes Material gezeigt. Das könnte tatsächlich was werden  Nur beim Texteschreiben bin ich mal gespannt. Die Schrifterkennung auf meinem Thinkpad ist zwar gut, aber nicht perfekt



Schau dir mal das Video nochmals an, dann schau wie beim Comment auf Youtube bei Sekunde 7 die Taskbar an - das ist ja Windows 

look at 0:07 (taskbar) thats a windows system
DTHistgeilAntwort an Ryan Hoeppner(Kommentar anzeigen) vor 50 Minuten 34 http://s.ytimg.com/yt/img/pixel-vfl3z5WfW.gif


----------



## NocternalPredator (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Ich bin erstaunt, wie flüssig und direkt das Ding arbeitet, besonders bei dem Drahtgittermodell der Hand.
Und wenn man sich dann ne tote Zone für Maus und Tastatur einrichtet, ist es sicher ne großartige Ergänzung - als Eingabegerät allein aber wohl nur sehr begrenzt zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Domowoi (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Bei der Größe des Geräts fürchte ich aber, dass die Bewegungen nur auf einem relativ kleinen Feld erkannt werden.


----------



## cloth82 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Das wird wohl erst interessant in (richtig kalibrierter) Verbindung mit einem 3D-Monitor (im Idealfall ohne Brille). Dann könnte ich mir das schon als sensationelles Novum verkaufen lassen ^^ 

Aber so... wird auf Dauer wahrscheinlich ziemlich anstrengend


----------



## hempsmoker (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*



klaerchen schrieb:


> Sieht eher wie eine "berührlose" Tipschirm-Alternative aus, à la Minority Report
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst: Sehr hand- und schultergelenk-freundlich kann diese Art des Bedienes nicht sein. Ähnlich wie ein PC-Bildschirm mit Berührfunktion.


 


Rizoma schrieb:


> Mich haut das teil nicht vom Hocker ich stelle mir das arbeiten und das zocken mit dem teil recht ermüdend vor wenn man mit den armen längere zeit vor dem Bildschirm herumfuchtelt wie im Video.



Das Teil muss sicher nicht zwingend direkt vorm Monitor stehen, sondern lässt sich bestimmt auch bequem an die Tischkante wo man sitzt platzieren. Somit wäre es schon wieder ein Stück benutzerfreundlicher. 



NocternalPredator schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt, wie flüssig und direkt das Ding arbeitet, besonders bei dem Drahtgittermodell der Hand.
> Und wenn man sich dann ne tote Zone für Maus und Tastatur einrichtet, ist es sicher ne großartige Ergänzung - als Eingabegerät allein aber wohl nur sehr begrenzt zu gebrauchen.



Ja, das Drahtgittermodell hat mich auch beeindruckt. 



LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Als allererstes hab ich mich gefragt, wie das wohl funktionnieren mag - der Benutzer trägt ja überhaupt nichts an den Händen, wie erkennt das Gerät denn die Hand und ihre Bewegungen?
> 
> Scheint das selbe wie ein Touchscreen zu sein, aber ohne dessen Nachteile (neuen und teuren Monitor anschaffen müssen; Fingerspuren auf dem Bildschirm). Kann aber nur als Ergänzung zu Maus und Tastatur funktionnieren, Hände und Arme in dieser Höhe zu halten wird auf Dauer anstrengend. Davon abgesehen, dass ich nicht sehe wie man damit vernünftig Texte schreiben kann...


 
Das Teil hat ja anscheinend gar keine Kamera - zumindest sieht man im Video keine. Hier könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass vllt. mit einer Art Ultraschall gearbeitet wird. Aber auf der Seite lässt sich hierzu leider noch keine genaueren Infos holen... 

Wegen den SDKs: Mann kann sich auf der Seite als Developer registrieren, dann bekommt man wohl alle notwendigen Infos usw. 

Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall am Ball. 



DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Guck auf Kinect und auf seinen Preis : Umad KINECT?



Allerdings sieht Leap um einiges präziser aus als Kinect oder PS-Move und kommt - wie schon gesagt - ohne Kamera aus.


----------



## Dxta (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*



> Do you support windows?
> Yes! We also support native touch emulation for Windows 8.



Kein Windows 7 ? -.-


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*



Dxta schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei euch die Internetseite (ttps://live.leapmotion.com/) ?


 wieso?


----------



## Julianus2008 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Perfekt, jetzt muss nur noch Apple die Firma kaufen und die Dinger sind in 3 Jahren vor jedem PC zu finden


----------



## Tiz92 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*



Julianus2008 schrieb:


> Perfekt, jetzt muss nur noch Apple die Firma kaufen und die Dinger sind in 3 Jahren vor jedem PC zu finden


 
Falsch, vor jedem Mac.  Und das kommt mir schon mal aus Prinzip nicht ins Haus. 

Ich denke das das Teil nicht sehr genau ist und mit den Armen zu fuchteln ist nach ein bisschen anstrengend. Aber immer toll Innovation ist voranzutreiben.


----------



## Rizoma (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

An die Leute die beeindruckt sind seit ihr schon auf die Idee gekommen das dies eine Montage ist ^^ gerade im letzten das ganze sieht mir ziemlich nach nen fake als nach nem fertigen Produkt aus


----------



## MG42 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*



klaerchen schrieb:


> Sieht eher wie eine "berührlose" Tipschirm-Alternative aus, à la Minority Report
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst: Sehr hand- und schultergelenk-freundlich kann diese Art des Bedienes nicht sein. Ähnlich wie ein PC-Bildschirm mit Berührfunktion.



Dann eben Täglich ein paar Workouts im Zirkel, und dann sind diese Wehwehchen Geschichte .


----------



## RainbowCrash (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Falls das ganze wirklich so funktioniert wie im Video und dann auch noch für nen anständigen Preis wirds auf jeden Fall gekauft 

@Rizoma 
Vor allem der Teil mit dem Stift sieht nicht wirklich nach Fake aus, ich kann mir sehr schlecht vorstellen das man das hinbekommt währen z.B. ne fertige Sequenz auf dem Bildschirm abläuft.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Also bei einen Shooter spiele ich per Maus und Tastatur aber für paar Win sachen oder Rennspiele oder sonst was wäre das Geil. Cool wäre wenn es die Kopfdrehung noch mit könnte !


----------



## Rizoma (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

dann schau mal die letzte Szene da sind die punkte am unteren Bildschirmrand unter der Verkleidung den Monitors als wenn diese leicht durchsichtig wäre und das Display dahinter durch scheint


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Als Spieler für mich eher nicht brauchbar.
Aber das wird die Zukunft sein, Sprach und Gestiksteuerung.
Ich sehe diese Steuerungen schon in öffentlich zugänglichen PCs und in Firmen. (Museen, Arbeitsamt, Büros usw)
Ist sicher auch für ältere Mitbürger eine gute Sache, einfach zu bedienen.


----------



## ULKi22 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Was ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen, das Ding ist ja wie der PC oder was auch immer von Tony Stark (Iron Man)
Der hat das ganze halt nicht aufm Desktop, sondern im ganzen Zimmer in 3D projeziert, ansonsten gestikuliert er auch genauso im Film.
Ich denke auch das dürfte in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft möglich sein.


----------



## Iceananas (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Sieht richtig cool aus, ist aber absolut praxisuntauglich. 

Wer ein Touchscreen auf dem Tisch stehen hat, weiß was ich meine. Nach 5 Minuten kann man den Arm nämlich nicht mehr oben halten. Und gesund für die Gelenke ist es wie gesagt auch nicht.

Fazit: geiles Konzept auf jeden Tall, Tastatur und Maus ersetzen? Auf keinen Fall. Außerdem: wie will man den überhaupt tippen? Ich nutze mein PC als Arbeitsplattform und nicht nur als Spielzeug.


----------



## Gamer1970 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Kompletter Humbug.

Erstens läuft das niemals so flüssig und problemlos wie in dem Video gezeigt. Zweitens haben die meisten Spiele doch schon Probleme damit, sogar gängige Controller zu erkennen... wenn überhaupt, wird es nur einen verschwindend geringen Bruchteil von Spielen/Software geben, die sich mit sowas steuern lassen.

Desweiteren ist Maus/Tastatureingabe sehr bequem... man hat die Hände aufgelegt und kann stundenlang zocken/arbeiten ohne wirklich müde zu werden. Mittlerweile sind unsere altbewährten Eingabegeräte sogar ziemlich gut ergonomisch gestaltet, man erreicht fast alles mit einer einzigen Fingerbewegung, ohne die Hand anheben zu müssen, höchstens mal beim Tippen oder bei bestimmten Shortcuts. Aber mit einer Gestensteuerung hält man bestimmt nicht lange durch. Ich würde sowas nie verwenden, höchstens mal zum ausprobieren.

Für bestimmte, dafür konzipierte (!!!) Spiele und Anwendungen mag sowas vielleicht ja noch Sinn machen, aber selbst da frage ich mich, wie man die ganzen verschiedenen Eingaben erledigen will.

Vielleicht macht sowas Sinn, wenn die Maus mal streikt und man keinen anderen Ersatz hat.  So nach dem Motto, "Bah, jetzt muß ich den Mist hier schon wieder mit der Hand steuern, ich hasse es".  D


----------



## Rayken (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Tippen? wer tippt den in Zukunft noch auf der Tastatur rum, läuft doch alles per Spracherkennung
Ansonsten gibts für die nörgler noch ne Holo Tastatur oder ne Laser Tastatur die gibts schon^^ -> Celluon Laser Keyboard - YouTube

hier ist noch so eine Laser Tastatur...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSNOAUExTsw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNvZduvwfMA


----------



## Ryle (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Wenn das funktionieren würde, dann wäre der Laden schon längst aufgekauft.

Und das Video ist ganz bestimmt in Echtzeit aufgenommen und es funktioniert so wie wir es gesehen haben...exakte, verlustfreie und verzögerungslose Verarbeitung der Gestik...

Das glaub ich erst wenn ichs sehe...bzw ichs glaube es gar nicht


----------



## Gamer1970 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> @Rizoma
> Vor allem der Teil mit dem Stift sieht nicht wirklich nach Fake aus, ich kann mir sehr schlecht vorstellen das man das hinbekommt währen z.B. ne fertige Sequenz auf dem Bildschirm abläuft.


 
Einfach "hello" mit dem Finger in der Luft nachschreiben, nach MEINER Schrift, wo ist das Problem so was zu faken? Oder andersrum, erst wedel ich mit dem Finger rum, und später wird das Video digital nachbearbeitet und der "Bildschirminhalt" exakt den Bewegungen meines Fingers angepasst. Wird in jedem 2. Film so gemacht, voila... schon sieht's überzeugend echt aus.


----------



## exa (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Die, die an einen fake glauben, sollten das Video auf der seite mal anschauen, ich finde da wird es schon schrierig, einen Fake nachzuweisen...

Leap Motion: Die neue Dimension der Bewegungssteuerung | GamingGadgets.de


----------



## Rollora (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Interessante Idee die genauso aufs Gesicht fallen wird wie alle anderen Alternativen zu Maus und Tastatur.
Gründe gibts zuhauf


----------



## Gassar (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Denkt mal nicht so kurz und glaubt, dass das alles für den Heimanwender zu gebrauchen wäre. Man denke mal an den medizinischen Bereich. Welcher Arzt grabbelt mit blutigen Handschuhen an einer Maus rum.
Während einer OP auf diese Art einen Rechner zu steuern macht Sinn. Präsentation ist ja auch schon gefallen.


----------



## .Moe (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Sieht zwar nach einer lustigen Spielerei aus, aber unbedingt notwendig ist es, Privat, eher nicht. Ich schlag zu wenn Tony Stark seine Haustechnik teilt!


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Vorallem läuft das Zeugs auf einem Windows System auf dem Appleteil da im Video. Das finde ich schon ein wenig sonderbar ^^ 

(sekunde 7 -> Taskbar! )


----------



## DarkWhisperer (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Ich hoffe ja mal das wir in den nächsten 10 Jahren solche Hologrammtechnologien wie bei IronMan haben! Die haben mich echt umgehauen...wäre es nicht genial wenn dann jeder so ein kleines Labor hat wo man die Hologramme durch den Raum werfen kann?
Naja...ich bin gespannt wie sich diese Technologie noch weiter entwickelt...wenn es wirklich schon so funktionieren würde dann  ...


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*



Gassar schrieb:


> Denkt mal nicht so kurz und glaubt, dass das alles für den Heimanwender zu gebrauchen wäre. Man denke mal an den medizinischen Bereich. Welcher Arzt grabbelt mit blutigen Handschuhen an einer Maus rum.
> Während einer OP auf diese Art einen Rechner zu steuern macht Sinn. Präsentation ist ja auch schon gefallen.


 
Für sowas gäbe es sicherlich einen treffenden Markt. Für den Heimanwender ist es meist nur eine Spielerei, während es in manchen Berufen eine enorme Erleichterung darstellen könnte.


----------



## robbe (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

So interessant das auch aussieht, ich glaube nicht, das sich sowas jemals im privaten Bereich durch setzt. Spätestens nach 5min hätt ich keine Lust und Kraft mehr mit den Armen rum zu fuchteln.

Ausprobieren würd ich das ja schon gern mal, aber eine ernsthafte Alternative zu Maus und Tastatur ist das mit Sicherheit nicht, da einfach zu unkomfortabel.


----------



## exa (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*



Rollora schrieb:


> Interessante Idee die genauso aufs Gesicht fallen wird wie alle anderen Alternativen zu Maus und Tastatur.
> Gründe gibts zuhauf



Naja, da würde ich mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Der Nachteil ist oft der Preis und die Anwendbarkeit. Bei Touchmonitoren ist der Nachteil, dass der Monitor vorgegeben ist, und man wirklich in der Luft fuchteln muss, was ermüdet.
Bei Kinekt ist der Nachteil, dass es teuer ist, Platz zum bedienen braucht und im Gegensatz zu Tastatur und Maus zu ungenau.

Hier allerdings kostet das Gerät wenig, man kann es also einfach nebenher kaufen, es braucht wenig Platz, man kann zum Bedienen am Schreibtisch bleiben und die Ellenbogen aufstützen, was ermüden vermeidet. Noch dazu soll es ja sehr genau und relativ Latenzfrei sein.

und nur diese Kombi schafft es dann auch eine breite Anwendung zu finden, wenn denn Software verfügbar ist.

So ein Gerät muss halt günstig und genau sowie ermüdungsfrei wie eine Maus sein, und das soll es ja sein. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt und werde nach erfolgreichen Tests das Ding auf jedenfall kaufen, da gibts schon unnötigeres (Siehe Call of Duty Kontrastbrille, Merchandise Headsets mit LEDs etc)


----------



## alm0st (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es gerade für große Multimonitorsysteme (4-6 Monitore) ne bequemere und einfachere Lösung zur Bedienung sein kann. Was mich nur ein wenig stört, ist der leichte Inputlag wobei das vielleicht auch an dem tollen Mac liegen kann


----------



## sepei (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*



Dxta schrieb:


> Kein Windows 7 ? -.-


 Laut deren Seite:
"Anyone can use The Leap to interact with Windows 7/8 or Mac OS X by clicking, grabbing, scrolling and using familiar gestures like pinch to zoom in 3D space."


----------



## naxus (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Habe eine Anfrage gesendet und siehe da nach einem Tag Bearbeitungszeit haben sie
mir geantwortet das nun:

der Versand nach Deutschland nun auch möglich ist!

lg
naxus


----------



## Memphys (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Ich fänds wesentlich interessanter wenns vor dem Körper funktionieren würde, vor dem Bildschirm ist auch irgendwie blöd... schön ermüdend für die Arme. Wobei das dann wieder Probleme mit sich bringen würde, aber naja...


----------



## naxus (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

du musst ja den sensor nicht direkt vor den monitor stellen....


----------



## Rollora (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*



exa schrieb:


> Naja, da würde ich mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Der Nachteil ist oft der Preis und die Anwendbarkeit. Bei Touchmonitoren ist der Nachteil, dass der Monitor vorgegeben ist, und man wirklich in der Luft fuchteln muss, was ermüdet.
> Bei Kinekt ist der Nachteil, dass es teuer ist, Platz zum bedienen braucht und im Gegensatz zu Tastatur und Maus zu ungenau.
> 
> Hier allerdings kostet das Gerät wenig, man kann es also einfach nebenher kaufen, es braucht wenig Platz, man kann zum Bedienen am Schreibtisch bleiben und die Ellenbogen aufstützen, was ermüden vermeidet. Noch dazu soll es ja sehr genau und relativ Latenzfrei sein.
> ...


Es gibt aber ganz einfach zwei Probleme: was anfangs cool erscheint ist es später oft nicht mehr (kenne ähnliche Eingabegeräte) und das zweite ist, es braucht sogenannte Killer-Apps, die diese Eingabemethode vorraussetzen. 
Es gibt seit den 90ern immer wieder ähnliche Ansetze von billig bis teuer, von nützlich bis unnütz und nichts hat sich durchgesetzt, so wirds auch dieses nicht.
Es gibt auch eine Gratis-Software für Webcams (und heutzutage hat jeder Laptop eine und viele PCs) mit der man dann ähnlich wie bei Kinect und Eye Toy eingaben machen kann. Genutzt wirds trotzdem nicht.

Allerdings, es gibt eine Chance, wie sich das Teil millionenfach verteilt, nämlich wenn ein angebissener APFEL drauf ist.


----------



## exa (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*



Rollora schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine Gratis-Software für Webcams (und heutzutage hat jeder Laptop eine und viele PCs) mit der man dann ähnlich wie bei Kinect und Eye Toy eingaben machen kann. Genutzt wirds trotzdem nicht.



Und warum? Zum einen weil es keine kompatible Software gibt, außer die Freeware Spielereien, zum anderen, weil es Platz, passende Umgebung (Kontraste im Hintergrund sind schlecht)etc bracucht, und dabei ungenau und viel zu langsam ist...

Oder hab ich was verpasst und es gibt inzwischen eine üblicherweise Verbaute HD Webcam mit mind 120 Hz, besser noch 240 Hz?

eben, das gibt es nicht... Die Webcams sind wenn gut läuft 720p Modelle mit 30 FPS... klar das da kein Spass als Peripherie aufkommt! Wie gesagt muss es um überhaupt beeindrucken zu können relativ genau und latenzfrei sein, wie ne Maus eben...

Und wenn man den Videos glauben schenkt, so ist das Leap gedöns mal mindestens viermal so schnell wie jede Webcam und die Genauigkeit ist mit 1/100mm angegeben... jetz lass es 1/10mm sein, dann ist es immernoch bei weitem genauer wie jede Webcam, noch dazu ist der Hintergrund sowie die Lichtverhältnisse egal, und es hat (gott sei dank!) einen relativ kleinen, fest definierten Gestenraum.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Mit *einer* Webcam kann man den Raum nur in 2D erfassen; Tiefeninformationen kann man nur durch Software ungenau berechnen. Für richtige kamerabasierte PC-Steuerung braucht man 2 Cams.

Ich finde Leap extrem geil, ich muss mir das unbedingt besorgen. Das wäre perfekt, um von der Couch/vom Bett aus den nächsten Track auszuwählen, Lautstärke, Play/Pause, ... oder um auf Webseiten zu scrollen.
Ich will aber auch den Neural Impulse Actuator.


----------



## Medcha (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Na, da haben wir mein Liebelingsthema. Es ist schon lustig, wie wenig Leute die Überschrift überhaupt lesen. Also von "Ersetzen" spricht hier niemand - es geht um die Zukunft. Leider können manche offensichtlich mit dem Wort "Zukunft" nicht viel anfangen, aber genau solche Lösungen werden den Weg ebnen für "die" neue Art einen Desktop Computer zu bedienen. Das ist alles noch nicht ausgereift. Es geht aber hier um die Innovation an sich und da passiert langsam was. Dass sich hier immer noch Leute befinden, denen dieser Horizont zu groß und weit ist, ist aber normal. Wir werden ja sehen...

Auf jeden Fall ein weiterer Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Bin gespannt, was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## ChrisDeger (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

ich bleib dann doch lieber bei meiner r.a.t.7


----------



## Saubatzen (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Minority Report kommt näher!


----------



## RainbowCrash (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

Also für mich sieht das ganze nicht mehr wirklich nach Fake aus 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dBsixBpgIsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn wirklich alles das mit nem Touchscreen bedienbar ist auch mit Leap bedienbar ist dann wär Win8 sogar ne Überlegung wert. Hab auch mal per Mail angefragt wie´s mit Paypal zur Vorbestellung aussieht da ich mir das ganze eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen möchte, ich zitier das ganze mal:



> Hi, Daniel!
> 
> We do not currently accept PayPal for pre-orders, but when Leap is officially released and shipping early next year we will be exploring additional payment options.
> 
> ...



Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Zeit bis Januar rumbringen


----------



## 10203040 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Zukunft des Eingabegeräts für den PC? Leap Motion*

In 80 Jahren nicht ich bleibe bei meiner MX518 und meiner Tasta


----------



## hempsmoker (21. Juni 2012)

So wie meine älteren Kollegen gerne wieder Akten zum bearbeiten hätten statt mit diesen ekelhaften PCs arbeiten zu müssen... Nieder mit dem Fortschritt! 

/ironie


----------

